# Morbark Model 13



## B Snappy (Mar 10, 2006)

I am looking at a 1998 Morbark Model 13 with a JD 115 HP engine. I've been told that the model "may" have a problem with the chips clearing the chute. Any feedback would be appreciated. If it is a problem, any reasonable solutions? Thanks!


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 10, 2006)

I once owned a 1998 Morbark 2400 with 200 hp cummins and at times the chute plugged. I know a guy that picked up a Morbark 2002 Model 13 last summer and he has not had any problems with it. He really likes it. I like Morbark out of the chippers that I ran.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't recall what motor he had in that model 13 but I can find out and post later.


----------



## lawmart (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a 1998 Model 13 the only time that it clogs is when the knives are dull. that is when i know that is is time to change the knives. 
It is an indestructible little chipper. I wish i could find another one. it will clog also on dead elm the stuff is gust to light, When i do a dead elm job i always flip the knives.
Mine has the 85 jd moter on it ,i whish i had your motor, for the big cookies.

Lawmart


----------



## DFD34 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Clogged chutes*

I can't agree with you more Lawmart. I use Morbarks everyday. The only times that they have clogged is when the knives are dull. Especially when the knives are dull and it is raining out. Bad combo!!!


----------



## lawmart (Mar 19, 2006)

a men to that brother, dull and wet bad combo, might as well go and get your tim hortons doubble doubble.

Lawmart


----------



## chippermaster01 (Mar 23, 2006)

*here u go*

is this the chipper?

http://www.raycopreowned.com/Harter_2003_Morbark_13_main.jpg


----------



## lawmart (Mar 23, 2006)

thats it , looks in a-1 condotion to

lawmart


----------



## chippermaster01 (Mar 23, 2006)

wait. that exact chipper is the one you are having problems with? Wow. i just typed in morbakr 13 in google imiges and that was the first picture that came up. realy cool


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 23, 2006)

Ditto on the wet stuff.


----------

